# Computer Tech



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

replace the flux capacitor.


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

your computer doesn't have enough RAM to run windows 7. Are all the computers have slow Internet? Is it wireless or plugged into your computer with an Ethernet cord.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes replace the mobo and the cpu with something from this century. I suggest AMD dual or Quad core.

Upgrade the RAM although we don't know how much RAM you have and get another power supply.

Andy.


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

AndyGump said:


> Yes replace the mobo and the cpu with something from this century. I suggest AMD dual or Quad core.
> 
> Upgrade the RAM although we don't know how much RAM you have and get another power supply.
> 
> Andy.


I think Andy means to say, " Buy a computer"


----------



## mysterd429 (Sep 25, 2012)

My in-laws had a similarly "ancient" computer. I reformatted the hard drive, installed Ubuntu, and it works perfectly. What are you using the computer for besides browsing?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I have an AMD E-300 dual core processor operating at 1.3 Ghz in a brand new HP desktop. This thing sucks. It is absolutely worthless, degrading to my very existence on this planet, next to my much older Intel on my Dell laptop. 

I'll never stray from Intel again.


----------



## lynxpilot (Sep 14, 2012)

Internet speed and computer performance are unrelated (with the exception of the LAN or modem connection) because the computer itself is so much faster, and has been for years now, than anything that is transmitted over an internet connection. You aren't _that_ far behind in technology. Might want to look at your internet service if that's the slow part.


----------



## mysterd429 (Sep 25, 2012)

lynxpilot said:


> Internet speed and computer performance are unrelated....


That's true, but modern browsers can take up a lot of memory, and modern web content takes up a lot more bandwidth. If SlapHappy's computer really doesn't have enough RAM to run Windows 7, the slowness might be due to thrashing rather than the internet connection. Between JavaScript, big image files, memory-hog browsers, and possible malware (always possible), thrashing might be the culprit.

When a computer doesn't have enough free RAM to do something, it moves some data that isn't in active use from RAM to disk. Thrashing is when a computer's RAM is so overwhelmed that the computer spends all of its computing power moving data back and forth between RAM and disk trying to make room in RAM for new stuff and never actually gets anything done.

What are the rest of the specs on your computer, SlapHappy?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Slow computers and poor performance are often the result of too much "junk". If all else fails, start over. Your machine, however at it's age is probably not equipped with adequate performance to suit the requirements of Windows 7. If you have the proper computer savy you can upgrade all the components....but it may be more cost effective to purchase a new tower.:yes:


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> I have an AMD E-300 dual core processor operating at 1.3 Ghz in a brand new HP desktop. This thing sucks. It is absolutely worthless, degrading to my very existence on this planet, next to my much older Intel on my Dell laptop.
> 
> I'll never stray from Intel again.


I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but that's kind of like replacing your Lincoln MKS with a stripped-down Chevy Cruze, and lamenting that you'll never stray from FMC products again. The AMD E-series CPUs are low-cost processors designed for netbooks and low-end desktops. To top it off, since you have a low-cost machine you probably have a relatively low amount of RAM and a slow hard disk. The E-series is like the Intel Atom. The AMD Athlon II or Intel i-series would be more to your liking.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

operagost said:


> I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but that's kind of like replacing your Lincoln MKS with a stripped-down Chevy Cruze, and lamenting that you'll never stray from FMC products again. The AMD E-series CPUs are low-cost processors designed for netbooks and low-end desktops. To top it off, since you have a low-cost machine you probably have a relatively low amount of RAM and a slow hard disk. The E-series is like the Intel Atom. The AMD Athlon II or Intel i-series would be more to your liking.


My thoughts exactly. Well said.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree with more ram, the lga775 board is a decent dual core board and a 3.0GHZ cpu is no slug.
I have win7 on a lga775 with a 2.0 cpu and 2 gigs ram and it runs fine.

Need to know how much ram you have installed, to eliminate that.
Then look at your hard drive and see how full it is.
Then can start looking at other reasons.
But having a lga775 3.0 cpu is not your problem.


----------



## konsole (Feb 8, 2009)

OP hasnt responded since their original post almost 2 months ago. I think its safe to assume people don't need to continue contributing unless OP shows they are still watching this thread. I was about to reply until I saw the OP has disappeared.


----------



## thylightguy (Nov 26, 2012)

In my opinion and experience, I would suggest you have a computer tech look at it because there is no reason that surfing the net should be that slow for you. Its more like a RAM/software issue. That is just my $0.02.


----------

